# Mini led lightbar and a few LED lights in grill/back?



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

So I came across this mini light bar:

http://www.ruralking.com/24-led-amb...-TiH0dNROeS-72FHDP0_FivESvNwkzugYAaApJY8P8HAQ

Now my question is regarding small LED lights for the grill... I already sorta know how I want to mount them in the grill but I need help with what kind of controller I need to get to make them work... Flash back and forth. Lol of course also on and off.

I sound like an idiot even though I bet I can figure it out myself but thought I'd post for some advice since there is a forum on here for lights.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I have the controller under the hood and set in an alternating pattern. Then run an on/off switch onto the dash. Simple enough and i dont feel the need to change patterns.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Decent light bar, just sold the one like it I ran for a few years. 
As far as led's in the grille, you have to ask yourself....how effective will they be? Will they be blocked by the plow? After a few hours of running them, will the flashback off the plow get soooo annoying that you'll turn them off? 
Just thoughts, was going to add some into my grille as well but decided against it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would advise against that light bar, at $30.00, it's probably cheap China crap.
Look at more popular brands like Whelen, Sho me,and federal signal. Just remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

For that price you could line your cab with them 

Great price if they last and work. 

But they are not big boy set ups.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

As for grill....I did that and they are effective. As mentioned you need to have them high enough to clear plow, but that is common sense. 

The rear is another issue, where. Under tailgate ??? Damage and dirt. mount onto your tailgate ??


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it seems that the less expensive lights do not list make of led, or lumens?

it may be a nice toy for something small. i would think you would want something better for the middle of a snow storm


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In the making of my service truck, I used some cheap LED flood lights. Lasted all of two days. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

I forgot to mention this truck doesn't have a plow... This is a truck that is used for bagged salt hauling, sidewalk shoveling etc which is why I am thinking of adding lights to the front and rear plus the mini light bar.

The one I posted that is cheap but they don't have stores near me so I am thinking about going to visit the store and ask about warranty and such Incase something does happen. And just because it's cheap doesn't mean it isn't good.

I can give you a perfect example of this back in the early 2000's and the rice burner aftermarket parts were hot. There was a brand of lowering springs that sold for $110 and they were the exact same as another brand that sold for 3x as much. So in this case cheaper was the same as more expensive just a different brand and color.

That being said doesn't mean this mini light bar could break in a week but then again so could a $200 one as well. I mean do you think Mercedes or BMW don't have issues and nothing breaks on those expensive cars? Lol


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Another thought..

Better to have a cheap light than no light 

if you are just using it for parking, do it. You might win !


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You don't even need to have a warring light.

soo get one or dont get one


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

No your right I don't need one at all... But with the one parking lot that I'm at is very busy with alot of vehicles I want the extra safety light(s) just Incase something I'd to happen... That way I can be like "didn't you see the flashing yellow lights??? Lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Wj2005 said:


> No your right I don't need one at all... But with the one parking lot that I'm at is very busy with alot of vehicles I want the extra safety light(s) just Incase something I'd to happen... That way I can be like "didn't you see the flashing yellow lights??? Lol


 i get it, get a cheap one. i got a cheap duel rotatory light that has lasted years.
and i run a warning light on my plow trucks.

im in the keep it simple stupid camp. 
sometimes a warring lights attracts folks like a yard light attracts moths.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when i ran crew, i would salt sidewalks if not a full plow, customers got to know seeing the light meant salt was on it way, even if the lot salter was not there


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> i get it, get a cheap one. i got a cheap duel rotatory light that has lasted years.
> and i run a warning light on my plow trucks.
> 
> im in the keep it simple stupid camp.
> sometimes a warring lights attracts folks like a yard light attracts moths.


True about attracting people lol


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

leolkfrm said:


> when i ran crew, i would salt sidewalks if not a full plow, customers got to know seeing the light meant salt was on it way, even if the lot salter was not there


Good way to look at it for sure


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Wj2005 said:


> Good way to look at it for sure


and if during business hours a lot of time i would back into a handicap spot to salts the ramps and what not, kinda let people know i was not staying there long


----------



## Wj2005 (Feb 21, 2016)

leolkfrm said:


> and if during business hours a lot of time i would back into a handicap spot to salts the ramps and what not, kinda let people know i was not staying there long


Yes indeed... Did that the last snow we had haha


----------



## TPM LLC (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm running clear strobe hideaways in the amber lenses in the headlights and in the clear reverse lenses on the taillights. I have a sho-me led light bar on the top. The last light bar I had on my other plow rig was a much cheaper ($100 buyers) I bought from tsc. The magnets are much stronger on the sho-me and the light is probably 3 times brighter. You get what you pay for the buyers lasted 4 plows then blew off my roof on the highway at 60 mph and broke after denting my door in. With that being said I'm sure the $30 light will serve its purpose as long as you can keep it on your roof. Hideaways are on wig wag but you get the idea.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

I would suggest these for the grill. You could also put a pair on the rear of the truck, perhaps on a license plate bracket. http://coastalevs.com/Feniex-T3-_p_80.html

If you still want a lightbar I would suggest the Feniex Fusion. It will blow that 30 dollar lightbar away. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if one of the T3 surface mounts worked better than that bar.


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a Fenix led min x magnetic roof light bar. Very inexpensive and crazy bright. I think it has 32 flash patterns and great quality. Personally I wouldn't wast money on grill lights. Besides not being much use,except for show, they will just bounce off your plow and drive you nuts at night. Hide aways will only cause corrosion problems in the future. And for the time and money really don't help much. If a motorist doesn't see my light bar then they are too stupid to see anything else. You can light your truck up like a Christmas tree but, no offense, your just gonna look like a guy with a lot of money to spend of lights.


----------

